# مسابقات و جوايز



## tonystar (26 ديسمبر 2009)

نعمل مسابفة ف الكتاب المقدس و الجوايز كروت شحن والفايز يتبعتلو رقم ااكارت على ايميلوة الخاص

انا شفتها فى كذا منتدى,


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*عارف ياتونى لو المسابقه زى ما بتقول كرت شحن
بقى نخليها مسابقه كبيرة مش كتاب مقدس بس لا 
هتبقى عن برضه سير القديسين وتاريخ الكنيسه
عشان تكون مسابقه شامله بحق وحقيقى 

وقبل المسابقه هيبقى فى دورات فراءه وتعليم لحد قبل المسابقه
يعنى فوز مادى ومعنوى وروحى 


انا عن نفسى كنت بنظم فى منتدى تانى الموضوع دة
واعرف كذا منتدى عمل كدة بس كانوا كلهم
تبع كنايس والكنيبسه كانت بتتكفل بدة

لكن معرفش نظام المننتدى هنا ايه صراحه

ننتظر رأى المشرفين والمباركين وعلى رئسهم كوبتك مان وماى روك

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

هى فكرة جميلة جدا بس محتاجة فلوس 
بس الراى رائ استاذ روك


----------



## tonystar (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى جدا يا كيريا على تطوير الفكرة, الصراحة فكرتك احسن, و الراى راى المشرفين.


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يناير 2010)

فكرة حلوه فعلا


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

دلوقتي المسلمين يقولوا بيدوا فلوس للناس علشان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس 
انا رأي ان المكافأة الحقيقية في قراءة الكتاب المقدس هو البركة التي نحصل عليها من الله ، وليس كارت شحن او اي فائدة مادية اخرى .

ده رأي الخاص .


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2010)

*مسلمين مين اخى الحبيب نيو مان ؟؟؟؟؟
وحكايه التشجيع مش لازم فلوس حتى لو صورة رمزيه
ودة مش من اجل القراءه فقط
لان المسابقات دى بتعملها الكنيسه
الا بيقرا ويبفهم ويدرسها كمان وبيبقى فى اسئله كتير بيجاوب عليها من خلال قرائته
والاب الكاهن او المطران عندنا بيدولوه جوايز

ودى لتشجيع النفوس على قراءه الانجيل
مرة على مرة الناس هتبتدى تحس بقيمته
وتنسى اهميته الجايزة بقدر البركه

الناس تلوقتى بتبعد ع ربنا ودة وسيله ولو بسيطه بنقربهم لربنا بيها
ودة دور الخدام لاجل الرعيه
​*


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

مع رأي اخي نيومان بعدين يكفي الادارة اعباء مالية


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2010)

*بكرر كلامى لانه محدش بيقراه 
مين قال انه بفلوس
العضو قال مجرد مثال 
وان قولت ممكن تكون حاجه معنويه زى صورة او تقييم

يعنى بنهتم قوى بقسم الثقافه والا احسن موضووع بنديله تقييم
بيعنى مش شرط حاجه ماليه

وانا قولت كدة بكلامى اخ طحبوش لو كنت قريته

وان كانت الفكرة هو قاصدها فلوس نقدر احنا نخليها روحانيه اكتر ومن غير مال بس تشجيع

عشان كله يقرب لربنا ونقرا ونناقش بعض فى الا مشفاهمينه زى دراسه كتاب مقدس

ليه منفكرش كدة ؟ 


سلام ونعمه

​*


----------



## طحبوش (21 يناير 2010)

عارفة اه كده تقييم او صورة او وسام هو ليه مافيش اوسمة بجد 
عاوزين اوسمة ههههههههه 
اه حاجة معنوية تبقى حاجة جميلة


----------

